# Follicles



## Doodles86 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi all, 

I am going through the process of egg sharing. 
I had a scan yesterday and the nurse said there were 20 follicles. I started the injections yesterday (gonal-f). 
Is 20 follicles a good starting number?


----------



## MadameG (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi Doodles, that's a great number to start with. Why don't you join us all on the ongoing eggshare thread? A lot of us have cycled already so we should be able to help you along xxx


----------

